# Easy come, easy go



## Brian P

C’è un equivalente italiano à “easy come, easy go”?  Questa frase vuole dire che se acquisti qualcosa facilmente, probablemente lo perderai anche facilmente.  Per esempio se sei un uomo e una ragazza se te da senza difficoltà e poi ti lascia quasi subito o se guadagni molti soldi in un casino e poi tra qualche giorni li spendi tutti, puoi dire filosoficamente, “easy come, easy go!  Forse “quello che viene facilmente, anche va facilmente”.

Se ci sono degli errori in questo messaggio per favore corrigeteli.


----------



## *Giulia*

Brian P said:
			
		

> C’è un equivalente italiano a “easy come, easy go”?  Questa frase vuole dire che se acquisti qualcosa facilmente, probabilmente lo perderai anche facilmente.  Per esempio se sei un uomo e una ragazza sta con te (?) senza difficoltà e poi ti lascia quasi subito o se guadagni molti soldi in un casinò e poi tra qualche giorno li spendi tutti, puoi dire filosoficamente, “easy come, easy go!  Forse “quello che viene facilmente, anche va facilmente”.
> 
> Se ci sono degli errori in questo messaggio per favore correggeteli.



Ciao Brian! Non ho mai sentito in italiano un modo di dire equivalente ad "easy come, easy go". Non credo esista. Peccato perché il concetto è interessante!
La tua traduzione è buona, ancora meglio è "ciò che si ottiene facilmente, lo si perde altrettanto facilmente"


----------



## Brian P

Tante grazie, Giulia.  Ho detto "probablemente" perche qualchevolta confondo l'italiano collo spagnuolo.  Quando ho detto "se te da" volevo tradurre l'inglese "gives herself to you" cioè ti permette di fare l'amore con lei.

Sono contento che io ti abbia insegnato una nuova frase inglese!

Ciao!

Brian


----------



## *Giulia*

Brian P said:
			
		

> Tante grazie, Giulia.  Ho detto "probablemente" perche qualchevolta confondo l'italiano collo spagnuolo.  Quando ho detto "se te da" volevo tradurre l'inglese "gives herself to you" cioè ti permette di fare l'amore con lei.
> 
> Sono contento che io ti abbia insegnato una nuova frase inglese!
> 
> Ciao!
> 
> Brian



Allora puoi tradurre "the girl gives herself to you" con "la ragazza si concede a te" (formale)  oppure "la ragazza te la da" (questo modo di dire è volgare, ti consiglio di NON usarlo )


----------



## Brian P

Ma, mia cara Giulia, ho 70 anni.  Dovresti averme dato questo consiglio 40 anni fa!


----------



## *Giulia*

Brian P said:
			
		

> Ma, mia cara Giulia, ho 70 anni.  Dovresti averme dato questo consiglio 40 anni fa!



Beh non è mai troppo tardi! 

Ciao!


----------



## k_georgiadis

My Paravia dictionary tells me that the Italian equivalent of "easy come, easy go" is "tanti presi, tanti spesi." I'm interested in this expression and I look forward to a friendly debate!


----------



## tericcia

My mother uses to say: "Le cose non sudate così vengono e così vanno!"
Maybe it's not a perfect Italian form...
For sure it comes from a dialectal saying!


----------



## k_georgiadis

Your mother's saying should be in a book of proverbs.


----------



## yesman!

Devo tradurre "easy come, easy go" come verso di una poesia.
Si sta parlando di una persona: così com'è arrivata all'improvviso, così se n'è anche andata.

Il problema è che il verso inglese è breve, sei sillabe. Troppo poco per un equivalente italiano.

Idee? A qualcuno viene in mente un proverbio, o qualcosa di simile in italiano ma conciso, brevissimo?!

Aiutoo!


----------



## CPA

_"Come apparve così sparì." _


----------



## Curandera

A me verrebbe da dire:

_'Si va e si viene'..._
_'Ora c'è, ora non c'è più'._

Ma il resto della poesia per capire meglio come aiutarti?


----------



## yesman!

E' troppo lunga, copio l'intervento del nano:

easy come, easy go.
We're better off without her.
Remember, I always said that.

il nano successivo risponde:
You are the one who speaks with the sharpest tongue
But in you're the one who moans her name in your sleep

E' un racconto per bambini, a metà strada tra poesia e recita. 
Spero sia d'aiuto!


----------



## Curandera

_Yesman, ci stiamo solo provando..._

_'ora c'è, ora non c'è'._
_'ora viene, ora se ne va'._
_'viene e se ne va'._


----------



## yesman!

Culandera non vorrei aver dato una brutta impressione...
pensavo solo che fosse un bel rompicapo su cui ragionare, insomma niente pretese!


----------



## Curandera

yesman! said:


> Culandera non vorrei aver dato una brutta impressione...
> pensavo solo che fosse un bel rompicapo su cui ragionare, insomma niente pretese!


 
Figurati yesman!

Mi piacerebbe riuscire ad aiutarti e fino ad ora mi sembra che i suggerimenti non abbiano ancora colto nel segno!
Come si potrebbe raddrizzare il tiro?


----------



## linodor

Ci provo: _"Venuto, sparito"_, le sillabe sono 12, però


----------



## yesman!

Non so proprio come raddrizzarlo il tiro... 
per ora sto cercando dei proberbi....

che ne dite:

Quando un affare quasi nulla costa - c'è sempre qualche trappola nascosta   

forse è troppo lunga e oltretutto "affare" non è esattamente parte del campo semantico che vorrei usare, anche se è un proverbio abbastanza equivalente all'originale....


----------



## Curandera

yesman! said:


> Cu*R*andera non vorrei aver dato una brutta impressione...
> pensavo solo che fosse un bel rompicapo su cui ragionare, insomma niente pretese!


 
_'Aspettare e non venire, è una cosa da morire'._

Il primo che ho pensato... ma avrei bisogno di sapere qual'è l'idea portante del proverbio da cercare.


----------



## Egisto

It dipends on context, you can have a lot of solutions in italian not so far: "tutto viene e va", "si vince e si perde", "oggi vinci, domani perdi", "la vita è un'altalena: chi viene e chi va", "oggi qui domani là", "c'è chi viene e c'è chi va".....


----------



## luma993

In my opinion the best way for your sentence should be, as someone sayed before me, "c'è chi viene e c'è chi và".


----------



## bry82

Questa espressione c'è anche nella canzone dei Queen, Bohemian Rapsody.

Credo di capire il senso, cioè nella prima strofa descrive un po' il protagonista della canzone che è uno che si potrebbe definire un bohémien come stile di vita.

I'm just a poor boy, I need no sympathy
Because I'm easy come, easy go
A little high, little low

Come si potrebbe tradurre quell'easy come easy go? 

Mi verrebbe così di getto anticonformista... 

Poi ritorna più avanti nella canzone, ma qui credo il senso sia diverso:

He's just a poor boy from a poor family
Spare him his life from this monstrosity
Easy come easy go, will you let me go


----------



## Brian P

bry82 said:


> Questa espressione c'è anche nella canzone dei Queen, Bohemian Rapsody.
> 
> Credo di capire il senso, cioè nella prima strofa descrive un po' il protagonista della canzone che è uno che si potrebbe definire un bohémien come stile di vita.
> 
> I'm just a poor boy, I need no sympathy
> Because I'm easy come, easy go
> A little high, little low
> 
> Come si potrebbe tradurre quell'easy come easy go?
> 
> Mi verrebbe così di getto anticonformista...
> 
> 
> 
> Poi ritorna più avanti nella canzone, ma qui credo il senso sia diverso:
> 
> He's just a poor boy from a poor family
> Spare him his life from this monstrosity
> Easy come easy go, will you let me go


 
This song uses the expression incorrectly. It cannot be used as an adjectival phrase.  In other words you can't say "I'm easy come, easy go". The expression means that if you acquire something without difficulty you won't care much if you lose it. For example if you win a large amount of money in a lottery but then lose it all in a bad investment, you might say, "Oh well - easy come easy go!"
 
Auguri,
 
Brian


----------



## Passante

date le limitazioni mi viene solo in mente 
ERA UN MIRAGGIO
ma non è proprio la stessa cosa 

ps. unico proverbio sui soldi similare che ho trovato è questo
Quattrini _non sudati_ si spendono in gingilli
ma è troppo lungo

pps mi è venuto in mente un proverbio di gioco
PRESTO VINTO PRESTO PERSO
può servire?


----------



## Oblomovita

a me viene in mente una canzone famosa di Celentano:

"Chi non lavora... non fa l'amore"

che ne dite?


----------



## sleepwalker

Secondo me a seconda del contesto ci starebbe anche bene la frase "*tutto viene, tutto passa*". Anche se la frase più appropriata per questo sarebbe "this too, shall pass" 

Nella stagione 3 di _Sex&theCity_ l'episodio 9 era intitolato in originale "Easy Come, Easy Go" ed è stato tradotto con "*C'è chi va e c'è chi viene*"

Secondo me dipende dal significato che si vuole attribuire alla frase, può essere 'passerà anche questa' o 'quello che ottieni facilmente lo puoi perdere altrettanto facilmente'


----------



## Egisto

Uhm, that's  easy come easy go.... I'm not sure about anticonformista. It could be more or less mutevole, irrequieto, mai fermo (va e viene, facile ad andare e venire)...


----------



## Brian P

Circa 1971 c'era una canzone molto popolare di questo nome.  Potete trovare le parole a http://artists.letssingit.com/bobby-sherman-lyrics-easy-come-easy-go-xmqnfqr


----------



## MStraf

sleepwalker said:


> ... Nella stagione 3 di _Sex&theCity_ l'episodio 9 era intitolato in originale "Easy Come, Easy Go" ed è stato tradotto con "*C'è chi va e c'è chi viene*"


Difficile da tradurre con una frase semplice, nel caso di questo episodio il significato e' quasi letterale: "cosi' come e' facile trovarli, e' altrettanto facile lasciarli"

PS forget the Queen's song, the lyrics are famous to be just nonsense, mumbo-jumbo.


----------



## vale785

easy come, easy go io l'ho sempre tradotto (almeno mentalmente) con "vanno e vengono"...


----------



## Bronko85

fare in fretta, velocemente


----------



## masterdrx

Brian P said:


> C’è un equivalente italiano à “easy come, easy go”?  Questa frase vuole dire che se acquisti qualcosa facilmente, probablemente lo perderai anche facilmente.  Per esempio se sei un uomo e una ragazza se te da senza difficoltà e poi ti lascia quasi subito o se guadagni molti soldi in un casino e poi tra qualche giorni li spendi tutti, puoi dire filosoficamente, “easy come, easy go!  Forse “quello che viene facilmente, anche va facilmente”.
> 
> Se ci sono degli errori in questo messaggio per favore corrigeteli.



Io penso che si potrebbe benissimo tradurre col la frase " *se n'è andato così com'è venuto " oppure più corto " se n'è andata com'è venuta "*


----------

